# In-house repairs vs. farmed-out repairs



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Just wondering how many other operators do their own repairs on trucks and equipment vs. how many send things out to get fixed. I'm of the school, if I can can fix it. I'm too cheap or stubborn to pay someone else to do it. Other guys tell me, Send it out, you can make more money doing something else. What does everyone else think??


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

I usually fix most of my own stuff. If I paid someone to fix everything that was wrong w my trucks and plows, I'd be in the poor house. Most of my equipment is the same, I like to keep it like that for the ease of interchanging if need be. It also helps when you are working on one project and you arent sure how things are supposed to be put back together and you can look at the other truck or plow or what ever..It also helps when you break down at 3 am and you have half an idea what is wrong or how to fix it....


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

It is all the matter of "what is your time worth", if you could be working and making more an hour then it is costing you to have it fixed then, pay someone to do it. JMO


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have my limitations. I love turning wrenches but normally I'm busy running my business and dont have time to do in depth repairs or projects. Hire out for most. 

That been said I have a fabricator buddy and a mechanic buddy,who love to work for 20$ an hour.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I send it to a mechanic. I get a good rate cause everything goes there
I don't even do oil changes


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

We do 90% in house, plows-trucks-blowers, you name it. Our biggest problem is everything is 1994 to 1999 k 1500/2500, simple, all the same. Some day I guess I will have to move up to the 2000's or maybe just wait and see whats on hand in 2015!


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Most in house if I have time. If not I send it out on trade for work its a win win. Like my fuel pump was 1200 and tofix a few other 
things free plowing this year. I over seed his yeard in the spring.

I love my Z


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I would say about 90% in house as well. our only limitations is a proper shop. some of our trucks, equip. cant even get into the garage. so depending upon the time of year, a simple brake job will get sent out due to me not freezing my a** off. we are extremely lucky tho, we have some really good suppliers that can fix anything we through at them so downtime is fairly minimal.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

depends on the tools and skill level to fix it!...always a learning experience to do it yourself if time allows...but it's up to you to decide in your situation


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

We do 95% to 98% in house. I don't have a tire machine or an alignment rack or else it would be 100%.

Like stated before, if you have the mechanical knowledge to do the stuff, it pays to do it. Although, there have been times that I have taken stuff to a mechanic because I can't pay myself to do it that cheap too.


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

if you have the know how to do it yourself then i would say why not do it yourself...we send all of our stuff out, we have a good relationship with the dealership, we do all their mowing, chemicals, etc...i usually can't tackle most of the jobs anyways, for example one of our dodges is in the shop right now getting a lot of front end work done, i wouldn't even know where to start, plus you would have to have all of the tools, shop, and time to do it let alone parts which the dealership usually has on hand...even oil changes on the diesels are a pain in the ass, you have to collect 15 quarts of used oil then take it somewhere...not to mention the spark plugs on a diesel, talk about pain in the ass :laughing:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Now I figured you had a full shop Phil. Don't even have a drive on rack. Scheech, you disappoint me. Huff puff.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mostly 95% inhouse unless were booked solid and I need the machine right away and even then I don't have a problem working at the shop till the we hours in the morning to make it happen.. Send it out for tires and safetys and that's about it...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You mean DOT inspections triple?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dieselss;1389037 said:


> Now I figured you had a full shop Phil. Don't even have a drive on rack. Scheech, you disappoint me. Huff puff.


LOL!!! Yep, no alignment rack...

yet.  Give it time. Give it time.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I hate alignments with. Passion!! That's probably my most hated job to do. Id pay whatever to have someone do it for me


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

For me, it depends on if it's covered under warranty or not. Not under warranty, I'm busting my knuckles up. Under warranty, They can deal with it.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

dieselss;1389318 said:


> You mean DOT inspections triple?


Yellow sticker annual safety inspections is what we have here in Canada


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh ok... I do a majority of all our DOTs in house. Bigger or cdl trucks I ship


----------



## mike thunder (Oct 19, 2011)

Minor, non-operational (tailgate repair/battery replacement) repairs needed for driveable equipment usually gets done in house. Repairs needed that directly effect the operation of driveable (road) equipment gets done by a licensed mechanic. For liability reasons alone it's the smart choice.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

jbell36;1388925 said:


> if you have the know how to do it yourself then i would say why not do it yourself...we send all of our stuff out, we have a good relationship with the dealership, we do all their mowing, chemicals, etc...i usually can't tackle most of the jobs anyways, for example one of our dodges is in the shop right now getting a lot of front end work done, i wouldn't even know where to start, plus you would have to have all of the tools, shop, and time to do it let alone parts which the dealership usually has on hand...even oil changes on the diesels are a pain in the ass, you have to collect 15 quarts of used oil then take it somewhere...not to mention the spark plugs on a diesel, talk about pain in the ass :laughing:


I still haven't changed the plugs in my 98 cummins


----------



## daniel1 (Dec 18, 2011)

I was told by my grandfather at a young age there is no greater way to save yourself hard earned wealth in your life than to develop a strong understanding of plumbing, electrical, and automotive engineering. Unfortunatly I haven't done that and I pay $80 per hour to my plumber, my electrician, and my mechanic. If you can fix it in house and it doesn't negatively effect your service to your customers, do so.


----------



## WILLD420 (Nov 23, 2011)

I do everything in house. I'm just a small timer that has more time than money, so I do it all except alignments since I don't have the machine. Transmissions, engines, drive axles etc, they all get done by my hand so I know it's done right the first time. I don't charge myself $90/hour like most of the good shops around here either. Of course, you can get work done for $45/hour, but the high school meth head dropouts that work there don't do any better work than my 2 year old..


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Uhhhhhhhh what's that thingie over there? My truck is making like this noise? Uhhhhhhhh my truck like won't start. Is it a gas or diesel ? So like if I'm driving this tractor on the road, do I need to use on road diesel? I feel ya willd


----------

